# forgive me for asking please



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

Im retired and I posted a ? in the forum about running 2 powered units together because if I can ever afford to start a layout I would like to do that. I feel that the model Industry is pricing its self out of life, I have noticed over the years that the prices keep going up and up, so when I can afford to build my N scale layout everything will be used or scratch built. However I was forced to retire do to a disability to make a long story short If you have any N scale trains or track that u just don't want and would like to give away please let me know and I hope that this ad does not get flagged. I am being 100% honest about this I don't know of any other way to say it or prove how broke I am the reason Im in this spot I can explain if you wish if you ask for my email address I will send it
Thank you so much and have a great day
edward


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

When you can PM send me your address. i have an engine or 2 plus some brand new freight cars to send ya


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

How can I ever that you 
Ed Harlow
4631 Campbell Dr. SE #129
Salem, Oregon 97317

I wish I had some thing to trade, Im a good dog trainer. if you need help with that kind of thing, Thank you so very much Thank you Thank you.
Ed


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't worry about it, i've got more than enough stuff laying around here that none of it will be missed.

I'm sending some roadbed to go under the track as well! You'll be off to a good start here shortly


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2013)

I got them !!!!!!!!, WOW!!! this is fantastic. I must be open and tell you why things are the way they are, it may not belong here but!!, I missed signing up for medicare by 1 day and now I can't apply tell July 2014 so that makes thing very tough to do anything other then set and watch TV.
Thank you so much Im going to lay the track right away and push the cars around to get other ideas as to a track plan.
Please have a wonderful weekend.
Ed


----------

